# la luftwaffe



## PBAILLON (Apr 18, 2005)

Heinkel He.111
voló po primera vez 1935
tiene sus orígenes en un proyecto de Siegfried y Walter Gunther de un avión de doble uso como transporte comercial/bombardero,producido en 1934,las primeras versiones tenían un parabrisa convencional de reciente y las puntas alares elípticas.

He.111B-1:
inició sus servicios con la legión cóndor durante la guerra civil de españa.

He.111F:
borde de ataque recto

He.111P:
con una proa asimétrica completamente vidriada y carente de parabrisa de rediente.
planta motriz: 2 motores Daimler-Benz DB 601Aa se entregó en 1939.

He.111H:
planta motriz: 2 motores Junkers Jumo 211

He.111H-6:
versión torpederos

He.111H-15:
versión torpedero

He.111H-8:
se instaló una enorme y molesta hoja corta cables de globos cautivos


----------



## me262 (May 11, 2005)

se te olvido el He 111 Z, el cual consistio en 2 unidades del He 111 unidos por medio de una seccion de ala uniforme y montando un quinto motor, utilizado para poder remolcar el Me 321 gigant


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

Ist das die Me321 Gigant erm... glider tug?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

i can actually make out a fiar bit of what they're saying.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

I can make out the German ok but the Spanish im clueless


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

well it's not that different to french.........


----------



## me262 (May 12, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Ist das die Me321 Gigant erm... glider tug?


wurde Her 111 Z als Segelflugzeugschlepper verwendet


----------



## me262 (May 12, 2005)

ist hier me 321


----------



## mosquitoman (May 13, 2005)

Ein bisschen gross, ja?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Und nein schnell


----------



## Medvedya (May 13, 2005)

And. no. quick.....

Right..... 

That's good..... 

Yes.....


God, if we were escaping POW's in Germany, and we had to bluff our way past the guards, I for one would be glad I brought you on to the team!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Its nearly there!  I dont actually know any German, I just cobble words together that ive picked up over the years


----------



## me262 (May 13, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Ein bisschen gross, ja?


ja und eins der largets in dieser Zeit


----------



## me262 (May 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Und nein schnell


es gesetzt auf diese Weise: ein grosses Fliegenziel!!!!


----------



## Medvedya (May 13, 2005)

You see? He was spectacularly unconvinced by your linguistic skills and has just unshouldered his Kar 98, which he's now waving between you and the cooler.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 13, 2005)

me262 said:


> mosquitoman said:
> 
> 
> > Ein bisschen gross, ja?
> ...



Genau!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> You see? He was spectacularly unconvinced by your linguistic skills and has just unshouldered his Kar 98, which he's now waving between you and the cooler.



Oh


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

He.111Z está considerado en los informes alemanes como experimento y no como de la serie del He.111, es una serie aparte considerado por los alemanes para llevar acabo los experimentos de un superbombardero y los aliados lo concideraron como parte de la serie He.111.


----------



## me262 (May 25, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> He.111Z está considerado en los informes alemanes como experimento y no como de la serie del He.111, es una serie aparte considerado por los alemanes para llevar acabo los experimentos de un superbombardero y los aliados lo concideraron como parte de la serie He.111.


no estoy de acuerdo contigo, pues el HE 111 Z fue utilizado para halar el ME 321, pues el sistema anteriormente usado, compuesto por 3 ME 110, era muy arriesgado


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Where did you learn your German me262 it is quite well?


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Where did you learn your English, Adler, it's not very good.  

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Thats okay, I dont try and play off that I speak the best english. To be honest though I learned in the United States. That would explain one reason why it is so bad.


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

I see. You speak Americanese.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I guess if you want to put it that way.


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Very well then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

American-English. The same as English-English but with extra adenoids


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

UH HU


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2005)

I am trying to find out some information about Stuka-Fighter Anton Korol.
Thank s for any help. Anybody knew him?

Busco informaciones en relacion al aviador Stuka Anton Korol, de la esquadron Rudel, uno de los 7 mas condecorados aviadores alemanos de la Segunda Guerra. Alguien lo conocia? 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Pisis (Jul 19, 2005)

try google


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

The only info I have on him is that he killed 99 tanks. 

I am sure that if you actually joined the forum and became a regular member you could probably get more info. There are loads of people here who have a lot of info about WW2 aviation.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for these informations.

Pisis: thank yoy. All avaible by google I do have, there is not to find anything actual. The Ritterkreuztraeger dont know him, some of them wrote me som time ago, one of them told me he is dead.

Adler: thank you. I registered as a member of this forum. The only in this forum is the list of the "tankkillers", where he appears.

Anton Korol was my uncle, we lost contact when I was a child. Some time ago, I heard he has gone to South America (Paraguay), thats why I wrote in Spanish too, hoping to find a response from people in Argentine or Paraguay who may have known him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I hope you find out some more info. Are you having a problem registering. Check with Erich he has plenty of info and writes regularly to Luftwaffe pilots.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 19, 2005)

ok, try then: 

- http://www.allaboutwarfare.com/forums/index.php?
- http://www.airwarfareforum.com/
- http://p069.ezboard.com/bluftwaffeexperten71774
- http://www.luftwaffe.cz/

Good luck! 

cheers,
Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

I also did a search and did not come up with anything.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey DerAdler,



> UH HU



There was a song that said 'uh huh' over and over  , I think it was in English and German.

Shall I find it?



> Thats okay, I dont try and play off that I speak the best english.



Well you seem to!

But it's English BTW  

Do you find writing a language harder than speaking it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2005)

You say I seem to play off that I speak the best english? No I dont, I make mistakes all the time and own up to them all the time.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 29, 2005)

No I mean you speak better English than most English!

- Especially most chavs!  

I find it's harder to write a language than to speak it (you can't shout or use gestures  ), but you may find it easier?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

My english grammer sucks and believe it or not my German is not the best either.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 3, 2005)

I hope mine isn't, my last English Teacher was a Tyrant!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

I always hated English class, so boring.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I always hated English class, so boring.


I'd agree with that, I hated English almost as much as I hated French (and I could do both) but that is proberly as much to do with bad teachers as me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

I always loved History and Biology class.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

I enjoy all my science classes, History and IT. English is simple - Teacher writes notes on board, we copy. Teacher gives us essay, we rewrite notes into prose. Hey presto, an A!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2005)

I allways loved language classes! I hated maths and chemistry instead!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

I dont take languages anymore. My God I hated it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I did not mind forign languages but I hated English and German class.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 6, 2005)

actually these two are my foreign languages, lol
then i took also hebrew (i speak like 2 yo kid...) and czech


----------



## Udet (Oct 15, 2005)

Pisis:

You hate math?

What a shame...


Cheddar Cheese:

You are clueless about spanish?
Is that the italian flag beneath your name?

I learned italian well before my arrival to Mexico, and it was thanks to italian that spanish seemed so easy to learn.

Having latin as the common root, italian and spanish are strikingly similar.
(Spanish, French, Portugese, Romanian, Italian and Catalan)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Udet said:


> Pisis:
> 
> You hate math?
> 
> ...



Yes it is the Italian Flag, But i'm a cockney geezer who goes out for a curry quite regularly.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2005)

CC is one of those British Posers u hear about.... He's about as Eyetalian as my left nut....

And as far as the geezer part goes, u gotta put ur time on this earth and pay ur dues before u can *PROUDLY* claim that moniker CC...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok then, Cockney Fella...

And surely being a poser adds to my Italianness?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

That I can agree with.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes it is the Italian Flag, But i'm a cockney geezer who goes out for a curry quite regularly."


Whatever.


----------



## Udet (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yes it is the Italian Flag, But i'm a cockney geezer who goes out for a curry quite regularly." 


Whatever.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

No really. Im a Londoner livng in Cornwall who has a fixation with Italy.


----------



## Udet (Oct 17, 2005)

I believe you.

What is it exactly that you are fixated about Italia? Obviously not the language.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

He likes the Italian style ...and, I think it's something to do with no one else liking them so he has to like them. But then that'd make him like the French too ...but he doesn't. 

Aha, I'm only kiddin' ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Other people do like the Italians, the clever people.  Yes I like the style, the individuality..everything.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

If clever people like Italy ...you wouldn't like Italy. So, I don't believe you. You're a lying scumbag ...lying ...scumbag. Say it with me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Skying Lumbag. Damn it wont work!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

No, I refuse to sky him ...last time it got messy. And you just proved my point ...you ...not smart ....like Italy ...smart people do not ...click click.


----------



## Udet (Oct 17, 2005)

P_D:

Italians can be cool. There is an excellent ristorante a block away from my floor. By the way, this city is plentiful with italians.

Ah! You should see the arrogant tight asses representing England in this country: a bunch of petulant bureaucrat prats behaving like if they were the last rulers of the planet.

Well, quite actually, I live in an area where most embassies are located; have to say most personnel of whatever embassy, whatever country -rich, poor- feel like if they were some sort of godlike creatures.

A critical contradiction when talking about the representatives of poor and corrupt nations.

I´ve seen the vulgar display of "wealth" in foreign service personnel of Russia, Rumania and Turkey down here. Amazing when one knows of the poverty and massive corruption still prevailing in their nations.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I have no prejudices against any country. I just hate them all the same. And I'm not surprised you get bad images of England, it's just one big bad image. And truth be told ...we did rule the world before America did.


----------



## Udet (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I have no bad images of England, at all.

Now, when it comes to bureaucrats, they crack me up, whatever their nationality. They are leeches, sucking out the money of taxpayers.

The laws of power are quite logical. Still, it puzzles me, when on bloody earth was it that it got "accepted" politicians should become rich while staying in office?

I see the disturbing luxury they live in as a spitting in the face of the people of their countries (hello Russia, Romania, Turkey and a long etc.)
Only the finest wines and meals. Only the finest restaurants. Only the finest and most luxurious cars. Only the finest and most expensive clothing. Only business class. Only Caribbean Sea and Pacific Islands vacationing.

Most of them were absolutely nobody before becoming "high-profile" bureaucrats to oddly turn themselves into some sort of "new-millionaries" once their term in office expires.

Are they a necessary evil?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Luckily for every country no one looks upon this people as a real representation of the nation they come from. In Britain, recently, we've had a cull of these 'fat cat' free-loaders in government services ...much to those that got the cut's dismay. Britain was certainly a top-heavy society in some regions ...unfortunately, the government kind of gave way and didn't do it enough. After all, those doing the cutting are those that need cutting themselves ... the thing I hate most is that these people have the power to give themselves pay rises ... Can you imagine that self-assessment; "I think I did pretty well this year, I'll give myself a 50% pay rise," ...

I'm not bothered about the class society ...as long as those in the high class earnt the right to be there. There's positions in our government that are completely pointless and just exist to give a friend a job ...these are probably those lovely people you see roaming in and around the embassy over there.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 17, 2005)

> I have no prejudices against any country. I just hate them all the same.



A strange attitude for someone living in a Multicultural Society?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Just because the government wants me to love every race and religion, it doesn't mean I will. 

If Blair wants to come around to my house and tell me that I should accept multi-culture, I shall firmly flip him the bird and shout; "F*ck you, I won't do what you tell me." They call this free society? Well then, I'm free to think what I want, when I want ...if you disallow it... 

...who am I kidding? The government already disallows it. You're free to speak ...as long as the government agrees with you. 

Oh yeah ...and multi-cultural? Hah ...that's a laugh. All the cultures stick together ...the only one that isn't on it's own in any part of Britain is the British culture.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 17, 2005)

You know something PD, I'm in total agreement.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I have no prejudices against any country. I just hate them all the same. And I'm not surprised you get bad images of England, it's just one big bad image. And truth be told ...we did rule the world before America did.



Didn't they used to say that the sun never set on the British empire? I know why, no one trusted them in the dark!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

We'll smile to your face, and you stab you in the back. Leaving the British in the dark just cuts out the smiling part.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 22, 2005)

That's the part of the British Physche I don't like, that and the nosiness, poncing, bitchiness, stupidity etc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

we're not like that at all..........

you spoon...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Spork...Best pice of cutlery ever invented.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

never used one.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Really?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

nope..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Sporks are the best! it was the only piece of cutlery I took when I went away, what more to you need.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Exactly, We should build a shrine to it, honour it a special day and make it a national holday.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

We should. How about the end of next week (should give lanc enough time to make a new sig since he said he'd only change it on special occasions)


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 25, 2005)

All you need in life is a good spork and you're sorted!  

They also make great caltrops.  



> (should give lanc enough time to make a new sig since he said he'd only change it on special occasions)



Yeah, like Wednesdays,  

All hail the spork!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Well as for Italians and Italy. I love Italy, especially Florence and Rome. I hate the traffic in Rome though! Italians can not drive!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

They can drive, they just dont like obeying the law


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Same thing.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 1, 2005)

Why theres not a straight road in Europe Ill never understand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Then you have never been to Europe then. I drive on straight roads here in Germany all the time.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 2, 2005)

Ive been to London, Dieppe, Normandy(Juno Location) and Paris all I can say is wow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Straight roads are only good on derestricted German autobahns...Corners are much more fun...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh dont say that because alot of people own trucks in canada and bigger cars, so conjestion is always a bitch and we need straighter roads because lets face it canada doesnt have the most conscervative of drivers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

I enjoy the straight rodes. I get to pick up speed but I really love the off roads to enjoy with my jeep.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Dirt roads are always fun... 

This is better though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

No dont like those too much even though my Jeep would not have a problem with them.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Muffin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

what?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought the same


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Didn't we all...??


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2005)

Hussar, you have straight roads in canada cuz simply it's canada 
10x time bigger then the entire europe....

*Czecho:*





*Canada:*





That's why... And we still beat you in hockey and football!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

I especially like driving through southern Saskatchewan. Just throw on the cruise control and go to sleep. That's how long, straight, and flat the highways are. 
No not really, but they _are_ damn long and straight. Nothing to see but miles and miles and miles and miles of wheat fields either. It gets boring real quick. 





We'll always be the best at hockey.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2005)

No.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes but post about Europe not having straight rodes is just false anyhow.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

And if you want to honestly know ...it's because the roads are built around farmers fields in most places. The farmers won't let the government build through the field ...so you have to build around, making lots of curves.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Also the hilly nature of lots of the UK means you have to go around them, because you cant really go over them if theyre designated areas of outstanding natural beauty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeap same here. Most of the woodlands in Germany are protected National Parks and cars are not allowed to travel through them.


----------

